# Scott Threinen new DVD Goose Society



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

Just loked on website and seen Scotts new DVD goose society. Order a copy, has anybody seen it? Short trailer look sick!


----------



## Vike_hunter (Jan 6, 2010)

mines on the way. that vid looks sick. good stuff to have in the library


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Should be an awesome DVD,supposed to have a ton of info on set ups,hides,calling.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I got it, and it is pretty good. I will be getting the next ones as well


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

The goose society rocks...the best hunting video I have seen. The information in it is worth every penny, awesome stuff!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Clark,
Just got the copy I order in the mail today. Watched it. Very impressed. My favorite part is when Scott says something like, 'We don't go to Canada in September. We get ready for the Late Season in September.' 

IMO - It is better than the DSD Not Another Canada vid. Minus all the neck collars. 8)


----------



## derbyhillsranch (Feb 22, 2008)

Best DVD to hit the market....NO DOUBT

Sold here: http://www.shop.callerssupply.com/produ ... egoryId=30


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Is this available in stores yet?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

PJ said:


> Clark,
> Just got the copy I order in the mail today. Watched it. Very impressed. My favorite part is when Scott says something like, 'We don't go to Canada in September. We get ready for the Late Season in September.'
> 
> IMO - It is better than the DSD Not Another Canada vid. Minus all the neck collars. 8)


I wish more people had this attitude. People can take all sept, oct, and nov to put decoys and blinds in a trailer and grab hunting clothes if they want. That would be great, I'll do it in a couple hours some night in august though. :thumb:

I suppose I'll have to pick this one up. Sounds like it has potential for good info as well as being a DSD kool aid fest.


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

not a kool aid fest at all...just some good info. what i think scott means by the early season statement is alot of people hunt early and then quit before the end. he likes hunting in the late season!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Clark Griswald said:


> what i think scott means by the early season statement is alot of people hunt early and then quit before the end.


That's how I took it.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I see. I misunderstood it as things are to easy in sept in canada.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> I misunderstood it as things are to easy in sept in canada.


That too.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

PJ said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > I misunderstood it as things are to easy in sept in canada.
> ...


I still like em easy.. Not just the birds either.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Received and Finished my copy of it, pretty awesome DVD. Learned quite a few things from it, along with different ways to set up decoys. He does a pretty good job saying how you can use all decoy types, and compares/contrasts some of the main decoy brands as far as shine, paint, posture etc go... Doesn't really come straight out and say that Dave smith is the best but you can kind of get the idea. I


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

These guys do things the right way!! Its always a class act. Hope to see many more great videos from Scott and his crew!


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

I've watched the entire DVD once and the parts on silos and glare three times. The third time I actually was tooting on my honker call along with the video (good time to practice as the wife was out of the house) :roll: . Since the action was focused upon education and not much sky-busting, I thought it was pretty beneficial.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

I ordered it and received it about a day later. Awesome video. He doesn't pimp dsd too much but he talks positively about them, bigfoot and some others and basically says ghg's are recycled junk in a round-about way. 
There are some good pieces of info in this video and not just the we found the birds the night before and set up in the exact location the next morning kind of stuff. 
The duck society video they are coming out with looks good as well.


----------



## Vike_hunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Not sure if anyone knoticed, but the goose societ is titled as "Part 1" so hopefully there will be more great video's like this to come. And I agree, the duck society is def. something to look forward to. Wonder when it will come out.....


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Vike_hunter said:


> ...the duck society is def. something to look forward to. Wonder when it will come out.....


Will they be ground pounding ducks? :rollin:


----------



## Vike_hunter (Jan 6, 2010)

API said:


> Vike_hunter said:
> 
> 
> > ...the duck society is def. something to look forward to. Wonder when it will come out.....
> ...


Maybe I'm slow.... but I don't get it?


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

Vike_hunter said:


> Not sure if anyone knoticed, but the goose societ is titled as "Part 1" so hopefully there will be more great video's like this to come. And I agree, the duck society is def. something to look forward to. Wonder when it will come out.....


Scott makes a comment that part two will be on spreads


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Vike_hunter said:


> API said:
> 
> 
> > Vike_hunter said:
> ...


Sometimes folks will shoot geese after they have landed. Many refer to this commonly applied technique (non-judgmentally) as "ground pounding". Realizing the potential for similarities between goose and duck videos, the reference to a "duck society" video and the possibility of "ground pounding" was basically a joke. :wink:


----------



## Vike_hunter (Jan 6, 2010)

ok ok. I got ya. I thought thats what you meant, but wasnt sure if I was missing something or not. Ya, pretty much ever waterfowl video I've ever seen has included some "ground pounding" or "Arkansasing".


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Do you know what they call Arkansasing in Arkansas?

Kansasing 'em! :thumb:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I watched this video and give it 2 stars. I didn't really learn things that I didn't all ready know. Here are the basics of the movie keep the geese 180 degrees out in front of you and geese will fly into the wind. Look different than every other hunter and always switch things up in your decoy spread. All that decoy info was silly, buy decoys that have lots of grooves and detail to them and you won't have any problems with glare. I want to learn more. Maby his next movie will provide me with what i need on field spread. If your new to goose hunting this DVD is for you. If you have been goose hunting for a few years don't waste your money on this DVD.

This movie is not worth the $20 don't buy it. 2 stars down. :bop:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> I watched this video and give it 2 stars. I didn't really learn things that I didn't all ready know. Here are the basics of the movie keep the geese 180 degrees out in front of you and geese will fly into the wind. Look different than every other hunter and always switch things up in your decoy spread. All that decoy info was silly, buy decoys that have lots of grooves and detail to them and you won't have any problems with glare. I want to learn more. Maby his next movie will provide me with what i need on field spread. If your new to goose hunting this DVD is for you. If you have been goose hunting for a few years don't waste your money on this DVD.
> 
> This movie is not worth the $20 don't buy it. 2 stars down. :bop:


were you expecting some epic secret about goose hunting or what?
I thought they did stuff right in this video, finished their geese well and explained why they did what they did. It was probably one of the best goose hunting movies i have seen. It wasnt the typical "grind em" hunting movie. 
That being said, yes it is just a hunting vid.


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> I watched this video and give it 2 stars. I didn't really learn things that I didn't all ready know. Here are the basics of the movie keep the geese 180 degrees out in front of you and geese will fly into the wind. Look different than every other hunter and always switch things up in your decoy spread. All that decoy info was silly, buy decoys that have lots of grooves and detail to them and you won't have any problems with glare. I want to learn more. Maby his next movie will provide me with what i need on field spread. If your new to goose hunting this DVD is for you. If you have been goose hunting for a few years don't waste your money on this DVD.
> 
> This movie is not worth the $20 don't buy it. 2 stars down. :bop:


I agree, all they talked about was how pressured the geese were and how they only like to shoot into singles and doubles. I realize it is Rochester and it is pretty sweet to see a video not from the great white north but that was about it. There were a few interesting tips but mostly just run of the mill stuff. I would rather see people laying into flocks....If they could blend the fallin' skies hunting and the tips of goose society it would be perfect. But I would have to go with definitely not worth the money.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Buck25 said:


> ValleyCityHunter2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I watched this video and give it 2 stars. I didn't really learn things that I didn't all ready know. Here are the basics of the movie keep the geese 180 degrees out in front of you and geese will fly into the wind. Look different than every other hunter and always switch things up in your decoy spread. All that decoy info was silly, buy decoys that have lots of grooves and detail to them and you won't have any problems with glare. I want to learn more. Maby his next movie will provide me with what i need on field spread. If your new to goose hunting this DVD is for you. If you have been goose hunting for a few years don't waste your money on this DVD.
> ...


Yes I was expecting some epic secrets about goose hunting. I feel that scotts movie on bad grammer is an amazing goose secrets give away. That movie is great. With goose society: Decoys it's vary generall in it's idea of hunting geese. I do believe that how well Bad Grammer is about new ideas and reasoning that his next goose movie will be really good. Bad grammer has two discs; the first disc is for the vary begginer callers, and the second is for the more experience callers. I think Goose Society: Decoys was his first beginer disc and his second movie on geese is going to be more for experienced goose hunters. As for now I'm selling my goose society: Decoys and waiting for his next goose movie which I think will be one to keep on the shelf.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Duckslayer04 said:


> ...But I would have to go with definitely not worth the money.


I guess this means that Avery is *NOT* peddling this video. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I had to pick up a copy and dont feel my money was badly spent despite my early skepticism.

Did he offer any new secrets? Maybe not, but they did some things that are a little different and I would bet that 90% of seasoned hunters wouldn't do the same as some of their set ups. Offered some food for thought.

You want to see them tearing into big flocks? Seriously they are hunting with 2 shooters a lot of time, that's one flock doing it right and your day is over with a 4 bird limit. It would be dumb of them to burn big flocks instead of shooting the singles and pairs in their situation.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Watched the video last night and thought it was well made. Something that you don't see in your typical grind em videos on the market these days.

Just like training dogs, there are 3 types of hunters.

1. Those that know nothing and desire to ask questions and learn through many resources.

2. Those that think they know everything and when asked by someone like a #1, they turn away and say "I can't believe he/she didn't know that."

3. Those that have forgotten more about hunting than anyone on this forum actually knows but yet still thrives to learn more about the sport, species and environment.


----------

